# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Obavezno pročitajte - malo smjeha kroz suze

## 2805

Evo stavljam link na Dežulovićev tekst u Jutarnjem. Predobro.

http://www.jutarnji.hr/nedjeljni_jut...,19,,170015.jl

----------


## maria71

> Evo stavljam link na Dežulovićev tekst u Jutarnjem. Predobro.
> 
> http://www.jutarnji.hr/nedjeljni_jut...,19,,170015.jl


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Maya&Leon

:Klap:

----------


## pino

ajme   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  predobro!

----------


## Denny

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
A što će bit sa malim Zakončićem kad se mama HDZ i tata HSS razvedu? Jer kako vidim odnosi su vrlo zategnuti!

----------


## ivanas

Svaka čast, legenda!   :Laughing:

----------


## pale

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## uporna

Odličan.  :Laughing:

----------


## melange

nenad*ebivo 8)

----------


## tiki_a

On je uvijek doba! I sada, svaka mu čast!

----------


## marta26

fantasticno, bar nas je malo nasmijao u ovim teskim trenucima. jel znate kad zakon stupa na snagu?

----------


## Sonja29

Dobar je!  :Laughing:

----------


## Shanti

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Svaka čast! Bravo!   :Grin:

----------


## bublica3

Ludilo!!!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Bravo!!!!  :Grin:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

:Laughing:  

Predobro!!!

----------


## Pinky

http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/kol...umna,169855.jl

----------


## Forka

E, da, Tomić ima "ono nešto"   :Naklon:

----------


## MGrubi

:Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Pcelica Mara

Opet odlično i u sridu....

----------


## aenea

Ovo je savršeno! Bravo Dežulović!  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
(i čini mi se da je Dežulović bitno bolje upoznat sa problematikom postupaka nego onih 77 ručica   :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## upornamama

Odličan tekst!  :Smile:

----------


## vjestica

:Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
predobro

----------


## mikka

oba teksta su mi  8)

----------


## Joe

svaka čast za tekstove! posebno za tomića, koji je uz satiru ubo par velikih istina.

----------


## Točka

Predobro!      :Klap:

----------


## LIMA

Ja baš krenula linkati Tomićev tekst ali me je već netko pretekao.   :Laughing:   Odličan je!

----------


## Dodirko

Predobro!!!    :Laughing:  


 :Heart:

----------


## fakinTin

Dobar, predobar!
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## fritulica1

Dezulovic je genijalac.   :Grin:

----------


## sorciere

> http://www.jutarnji.hr/komentari/kolumne/clanak/art-2009,7,18,tomic_kolumna,169855.jl


prekrasno!

----------


## Mali Mimi

genijalna su oba  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

...imate jako malo zdravih zastupnika...
 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Vali

Odlično!   :Laughing:

----------


## MalenaMM

http://www.niktitanik.com/?p=2817  :Grin:  

Tomić je bio legendaran jučer, a Deže po svom starom dobrom običaju  :D   :Laughing:

----------


## Majuška

:Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## fakinTin

Dobar niktitanik kao i uvijek, al kad vidim taj cerek na m (ne troši mi se ruka na njegovo prezime) faci dođe mi da mu odvalim jedan aperkat!!!
 :Grin:

----------


## viva

Odlicno a kad ce ici na seku?   :Laughing:

----------


## dorica

kako to nisam vidjela prije

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## lillifee

:Klap:   za fantasticnog dezulovica!

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

> Odlicno a kad ce ici na seku?


Ja se jako bojim te mlađe seke. Ako su stavili pravo zametka od nekoliko stanica, ispred prava žene, a što je sa pravom embrija od 5,6 tjedana... :/

----------


## fegusti

crkoh!   :Laughing:

----------


## TeFil

Dobar!!¨!!!

----------


## Bebel

Ja ću dodati i ovo:
http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvats...na-majici.html

Ministar nam se odmah uznemiri čim nešto (ovih dana) ima veze s oplodnjom i sexom.

----------


## Dodirko

:Laughing:

----------


## aenea

Mene je ministar prije svega zaprepastio svojim okom za detalje  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MGrubi

:Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## maria71

> Mene je ministar prije svega zaprepastio svojim okom za detalje


i znanjem engleskog

imaju neki ubrzani tečaJ :- od my mon do  prosto   :Wink:   proširenih rečenica

----------


## Bebel

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/f...ko/444250.aspx

u jednu ruku mi je smješno, s u drugu baš...

----------


## Bebel

s=a

----------


## lilium

nije direktno vezano - no usporedba je tragikomicna: da li ste jucer kojim slucajem gledali Mr Beana? ako jeste da li vas epizoda s kemijskim laboratorijem na nekoga podsijeca?

http://www.metacafe.com/watch/570262/mr_bean_in_a_lab

... isti Milinovic....

----------


## tikica_69

http://www.tportal.hr/scitech/znanos...a-svijetu.html 

ne znam zasto sam citajuci naslov pomislila da je tekst o nasem ministru, al to mi je prvo palo na pamet  :Laughing:

----------


## Marnie

pa imaš pravo tikice i ja sam to pomislila kad sam vidjela link, a i naš m baš liči na neandertalca sa zadnje slike u članku  :Laughing:

----------


## Goga_

Izvrstan text =)

----------


## Snekica

http://www.vecernji.hr/zivot/djecu-t...-clanak-295034
nek se zna! a ne kao mi, u 8 smo na poslu :pih:!

----------


## ina33

Nisam znala di ovaj, naprimjerenije mi se činilo na ovoj:

http://danas.net.hr/hrvatska/vbulic/...06.html?pos=n0

----------


## tlatincica

http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/m...ak/585845.aspx
 :Klap:

----------


## linalena

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TXEnv...ature=youtu.be

mr.prdfect

----------

